# The Sibelius Forum - 3 years



## Kurkikohtaus

On June 1st 2009 the Sibelius Forum (www.sibelius.forumup.com) is celebrating its third anniversary. With almost a hundred members and well over 4000 contributions, the Forum has established itself as the foremost place on the internet for people to meet and discuss Jean Sibelius and his music. Anyone who has spent some time at the Forum will know that while the discussion is very professional, the members are always very friendly and open, especially when it comes to welcoming new participants who might be "Sibelius beginners". In short, no one need feel uncomfortable at the Sibelius Forum.

And yet, there is something at the Forum about which I have always felt a little uncomfortable: a word. It first appeared at the Forum on November 17th 2006, posted by Forum member "arenan" of the Helsinki Philharmonic. It is a simple word, but as I hadn't thought of it before, it was a word that stopped me dead in my tracks. This apparently innocent word, that has been repeated a whopping two-hundred-and-thirty-eight times at the Forum, was a term that I struggled with every time I heard it.

The word is "Sibelian".

When words like "Mahlerian", "Mozartian" or "Brucknerian" are used, they are most likely referring to elements of musical style that are associated with the given composer. Along those lines, a "Sibelian texture" could be one that involves pianissimo tremolos or a melody moving step-wise, suspended over a half-diminished-seventh chord. Or a "Sibelian motive" could be the S-Motive that Harry Miettunen is fond of, or perhaps a falling fifth at the end of a phrase. But when the word "Sibelian" appears at the Forum, an element of Sibelius' style is rarely the context in which the term is applied. Our members are talking about people.

A "Sibelian" is a person.

My initial discomfort came from my great reverence for Sibelius and his music. To me, the term originally sounded like an honourific, a title that only the priviledged few who have devoted their lives to Sibelius' music should be allowed to carry. In this vein it also required a special focus on Sibelius' music: if a musician is better known for interpretations of another composer's works or has an eclectic repertoire, he mustn't be considered a Sibelian. When the term began to be applied to listeners, in the sense that a concert-goer could be considered a "Sibelian", my scepticism grew. Parallel to these ideas, my inquietude was also rooted in the fact that I would personally never call myself a Sibelian and never have, nor have I ever used that term in a Forum discussion. I secretly longed to have someone else call me a Sibelian, although for a long time I felt unworthy of that distinction.

Then earlier this year I had a change of heart while reading an article about "Opera buffs", where "Wagner aficionados" mingled with "Mozart lovers" and "Verdi enthusiasts". It occured to me that to attach the suffix "-ian" to almost any other composer's name when describing his followers was somewhat trite if not meaningless. And by comparison, to say that one is a "Sibelius lover" sounds somewhat empty and vague. I had come to the conclusion that the only composer who's name could be applied in descriptive form to his most devoted listeners is indeed Sibelius. I realized that for those to whom Sibelius' music speaks, a special bond forms, an intimate relationship is forged and a new person is born: a Sibelian. And to call oneself a Sibelian is not boasting, it is more of a statement about Sibelius' music that about the individual. It is a testimony to the man who's art has changed our lives and souls, forever.

In this respect, for the first time ever I humbly state, That I am a Sibelian.

Are you?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Well, hello again, *Maestro K*!

All I can do is hope that your absence from this forum has something to do with some manner of nascent career success. It's good to hear from you!

The only thing of relevance that I can add is that I've found your particular composer-specific forum worth the read. Congratulations, and Best Wishes for your next year! CTP


----------

